
That Old Master? It’s at the Pawnshop - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/24/arts/design/24artloans.html
======
coglethorpe
>“It’s very discreet,” said Ian Peck, a co-owner of Art Capital.

I'm not sure how "very discreet" and NY Times go together.

